# Worker falls off bridge



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

That sucks!! I work and play at heights and sometimes wake up feeling like I'm falling. I feel for his family and am sorry for their loss.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

360max said:


> *Hate to see this happen to guys in the trades!!*
> 
> .


I hate to see it happen to ANYBODY, tragic.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Why should we pray for this guy? He should have prayed that morning and he might still be alive.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Trolling is better done subtly.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Trolling is better done subtly.


 
I just don't see the point of praying for him now. It's a little too late. 


If he wanted to say pray for the family, that's a different story.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ker-fell-throgs-neck-bridge-article-1.1053325


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I just don't see the point of praying for him now. It's a little too late.
> 
> If he wanted to say pray for the family, that's a different story.


that's probably what he meant. I suppose you must resign yourself to the possibility that others might not be predisposed to express themselves quite so elegantly as yourself. fool.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Dam that sucks. I have about 6-8 weeks left on my bridge job and my a$$ still puckers when i get up top.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wonder what happened? I thought those guys often had 100% tie-off. 

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Dam that sucks. I have about 6-8 weeks left on my bridge job and my a$$ still puckers when i get up top.


What bridge?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

brian john said:


> What bridge?


Delaware Memorial


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> that's probably what he meant. I suppose you must resign yourself to the possibility that others might not be predisposed to express themselves quite so elegantly as yourself. fool.


:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Delaware Memorial


DAMN and WOW, what are you doing? 

You walk all the way to the top?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> I wonder what happened? I thought those guys often had 100% tie-off.
> 
> -John


.....there was a problem with his harness, maybe not worn properly, I don't know. There is a cat walk under the bridge the entire length. Your only required to tie off if you leave the cat walk, which he did when doing 'platform' work.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

brian john said:


> DAMN and WOW, what are you doing?
> 
> You walk all the way to the top?


New elavators on the exterior. We ride the elevator up. It's pretty intense. We're on the tail end of the job and demoing the old work inside the tower. We're in a square shaft approx 42"*42" 430' high, standing on a 28"*24" platform suspended by 5/16" cable attached to a spider lift. 2 of us. crazy sh!t.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

How long have you been on this job.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why should we pray for this guy? He should have prayed that morning and he might still be alive.


When someone dies I pray for their family and that they may somehow find consolation. I think that most pray for that reason. It is, as you say too late for the guy to make amends, but the hope is that he touched enough people in his lifetime in a positive way that they would even think to pray for him...and that may be enough.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> Dam that sucks. I have about 6-8 weeks left on my bridge job and my a$$ still puckers when i get up top.


 
I can't look down when I work above 25' - 30' ! anything higher_ don't think I could do._

_Just looking from the top of the San Francisco Golden Gate bridge freaks me out ! _


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

dronai said:


> I can't look down when I work above 25' - 30' ! anything higher_ don't think I could do._
> 
> _Just looking from the top of the San Francisco Golden Gate bridge freaks me out ! _


That is the key. Always concentrate on the level that you are on. You'll be okay.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Heights*

:no:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, F that ↑

If I'm tied off I can work much more easily, but tie-off or no tie-off after a certain height I'd just cry like a little girl.

-Little John


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I live down the block from the bridge...I could see the coast guard helicopter circling around all day. Horrible way to go.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

dronai said:


> :no:


At least they have hardhats on.....


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Widestance_Politics said:


> At least they have hardhats on.....


and what purpose do they serve? :laughing:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

birds and airplanes, duh.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Roadhouse said:


> birds and airplanes, duh.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

brian john said:


> How long have you been on this job.


9 months.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

The above picture shows us just how far we've come .... our world of stealth aircraft was preceeded by a world of stealth cars and stealth highways!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

You get used to anything.


----------



## jack7 (Mar 31, 2012)

say thanks to that worker,he work for other peopole.and say don't sad to his family.thanks


----------

